# Nopi Tunervision Girls?



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

If NOPI TUNERVISION(rice burner tv) can have their own show why cant we get a show called AMERICAN MUSCLE KICK A _ _ VISION AND HAVE MUSCLE GIRLS INSTEAD OF NOPI GIRLS? OR EVEN HAVE A TV SHOW AMERICAN MUSCLE VERSU NOPI CARS.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

About ten years ago a friend of mine pitched a show for muscle cars and how to do projects show to ESPN and ESPN2, he got a rejection letter back from them. Like two years later the air is filled with those exact kinds of shows.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Shows*



Rukee said:


> About ten years ago a friend of mine pitched a show for muscle cars and how to do projects show to ESPN and ESPN2, he got a rejection letter back from them. Like two years later the air is filled with those exact kinds of shows.


Yea, I do like my OVERHAULING with chip foose, AMERICAN HOT ROD-boyd coddington, UNIQUE WHIPS-will castro, and ofcourse AMERICAN CHOPPERS-paulsr., paujr., and mikey. Even two-guys garage isnt bad and horsepower tv.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

ya Overhaulin's good ,american hot rods ok, i hate will castro though ,and that stupid nopi tunervision, i watched it once and a guy with saturn was bracket racing and was running 16s and everyone was amazed lol. stupid ricers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I hate most all of those shows. Watching the how to tips, they aways seem to leave critical info out. Like "bolt on the oil pump before the oil pan install." But they don`t say anything about priming the pump, or welding the pick-up screen on. It`s like they give the average guy just enough info to make them dangerous.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*All the American shows suck....*

..Someone needs to come up with some creativity. The only car show I enjoy watching these days is, "Top Gear". It puts all the others to shame.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Top Gear*



Tacmedic said:


> ..Someone needs to come up with some creativity. The only car show I enjoy watching these days is, "Top Gear". It puts all the others to shame.


That must be a southern show, never heard of it. Does it feature john deere tractors? Kiddin'


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> ya Overhaulin's good ,american hot rods ok, i hate will castro though ,and that stupid nopi tunervision, i watched it once and a guy with saturn was bracket racing and was running 16s and everyone was amazed lol. stupid ricers


:agree Also hate will castro


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Yea*

I like overhaulin, can't wait for the new season, I heard that the american hot rod may not be coming back on. I kinda like watchin' boyd coddington. Not mainly for just the show content, I think i'm in aw with coddingtons whole operation, wishing I went to work everyday loving what I do! I have a cool job, and it's something I always wanted to do since I was young, but, times change.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I like overhaulin, can't wait for the new season, I heard that the american hot rod may not be coming back on. I kinda like watchin' boyd coddington. Not mainly for just the show content, I think i'm in aw with coddingtons whole operation, wishing I went to work everyday loving what I do! I have a cool job, and it's something I always wanted to do since I was young, but, times change.


To me watching Boyd is like watching a train wreck. He reminds me of an a-hole boos I used to have that always knew better than anyone else, and had an ego bigger than Texas. Boyd caused himself more trouble than he will ever realize, with the way the lets his employees get treated by the "shop foreman". What a jerk! 

The show is entertaining though, because you always know its getting ready to hit the fan! 

Chip Foose on the other hand is the man! Seems like a genuinely nice guy that treats his employees like actual human beings. 

Just my .02 worth

'Guru


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

Partsguru1 said:


> To me watching Boyd is like watching a train wreck. He reminds me of an a-hole boos I used to have that always knew better than anyone else, and had an ego bigger than Texas. Boyd caused himself more trouble than he will ever realize, with the way the lets his employees get treated by the "shop foreman". What a jerk!
> 
> The show is entertaining though, because you always know its getting ready to hit the fan!
> 
> ...


:agree
chip foose actually works on the cars ,and helps out 
but boyd just sits there and tells everyone what to do,i feel the same about castro too


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Partsguru1 said:


> Chip Foose on the other hand is the man! Seems like a genuinely nice guy that treats his employees like actual human beings.
> 
> Just my .02 worth
> 
> 'Guru


+1!
Mike


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Partsguru1 said:


> Chip Foose on the other hand is the man! Seems like a genuinely nice guy that treats his employees like actual human beings.
> 
> Just my .02 worth
> 
> 'Guru


I agree, Chip is just amazing. After the build, you can see how beat he is. Still, he never allows anything but perfection. I just can't believe what they do with those cars in the time. I like Chris and AJ too, because they let Chip focus on the car while providing laughs. Too bad the show is so damn far away. At least if my car was stolen in their area, I'd have a week of hoping - lol. Here, I know I'm screwed instantly.

I also like Muscle Cars. The guy on there, Lou, is funny as hell. As soon as the show starts he has me laughing. Too bad they just show the same few episodes over and over and over and over.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> :agree
> chip foose actually works on the cars ,and helps out
> but boyd just sits there and tells everyone what to do,i feel the same about castro too


I don`t care for those two guys either.


----------

